# Tonights ties



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Still got cobia on the brain 







L8, Harry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beauties! What size?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Very artistic flies. Those are almost to pretty to put in the water.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

4-6 more weeks perhaps on the Cobes...is there an app for that 
thanks for sharing Harry!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!
Chris 2/0 and the one in the back 4/0 I believe.
L8, Harry


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful ties


----------

